# Nicca IIIa



## minicoop1985 (Dec 14, 2016)

My little Nicca. I've had it for a while, but can't really use it because the curtains are toast. I know that Ye guy fixes them, so I may send it in.




Nicca IIIa by Michael Long, on Flickr




Nicca IIIa by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don't see many of those anymore. Nice piece.


----------



## smithdan (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice unique rangefinder,  and nice photos of it.  Certainly deserves the repair and a shoot.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 14, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> Don't see many of those anymore. Nice piece.


This is true. Only one I've ever seen, and I can't even find any sold listings for a IIIa in eBay.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicca's got really overpriced on eBay ... they always get good price ... I could never land one, even broken.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2016)

Good lord, was there ever a more blatant Leica III-series copy made?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 17, 2016)

Here's a detail shot of the inscriptions. Gave me a reason to play with my macro lens. lol




Nicca IIIa by Michael Long, on Flickr

Note the focal plane locator. Apparently that's not common.


----------



## IanG (Dec 20, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Good lord, was there ever a more blatant Leica III-series copy made?



Well there were cameras based on the III series that were even better made and more legitimately based on on Leitz/Leica technology and with better lenses - the Reid cameras manufactured by  *Reid and Sigrist *in Leicester in the UK, with lenses made by TT&H (Cooke).

Back when I was at University (the first time) a company, A W Young, acquired all the residual parts and part built cameras left after production ceased and were able to have quite a number of cameras  assembled and finished with their TTH lenses. I still have the magazine adverts, they weren't expensive but as a student I hadn't enough spare cash even though I realised then these were bargains.

The Reid cameras were made after British companies were given access to Leitz as part of war reparations, we also had the MPP Microcords and Microflex based on Rollei cameras, and the MPP MicroTechnical cameras based on Linhofs, and  the Agiflex based on the Reflex Korelle.

Ian


----------



## IanG (Dec 21, 2016)

I have rather a lot of Japanese Asahi shutter curtain material, enough for a few thousand 35mm shutters  

So if you fancy doing your own repair, let me know,  I should have said yesterday a great looking camera.

Ian


----------

